# PA approves semi auto rifle hunting



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ulemaking-for-new-semi-auto-rifle-hunting-law


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

One more step in the right direction.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Open's up a whole new section of Bambi blasters for you!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We're only 50 years behind the times on this one. That's not so bad. We're 100 years behind on the liquor laws.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was reading through the online PA blog about this... some folks were going nuts that now there would be people shooting off 100's of rounds with large 'clips" and this is just taking the place of well aimed shots.. blah blah

PA has been bolt and lever action for years.. change is hard for some


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You can still only kill so many deer by law. Ever since Chai Vang killed all of those hunters with his Saiga I have been carrying more fire power into the deer woods. If I encounter poachers now I look more like the "work" me rather than the "Fudd" me.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, there goes the Rem pump rifles--


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not plan on using anything other than my Remington 721 bolt action in 30'06. Ok the Marlin 30-30 is kind of sweet.


----------

